# kribs with new babies



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

babies
















mom guarding








































dad watching
















baby close up


----------



## niktam (Dec 30, 2010)

Love the look of that tank set up, u got a full tank shot?

Nice babies, it always amazes me how protective some fish are of there young while others couldn't care less.


----------

